# My Dads Berrien County Ten Point Can u give me a  rough age and score



## carterboy00 (Dec 13, 2008)

Please give me and age and score my dads 10 point.


----------



## Debin (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice Buck!


----------



## GatorCason (Dec 13, 2008)

A really nice buck. My guess is 3 1/2 year old and around 120".


----------



## leo (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice one, congrats to your dad


----------



## carterboy00 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks every one


----------



## Hoss (Dec 14, 2008)

He's a fine buck.  Congrats to your Dad.

Hoss


----------



## hunter nathan (Dec 14, 2008)

maybe 2.5 to 3.5 and maybe around 125 to 130


----------



## kevincox (Dec 14, 2008)

Low 130's and 3.5 to 4.5


----------



## jharman (Dec 14, 2008)

you need to pull a jaw bone to age the deer


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2008)

kevincox said:


> Low 130's and 3.5 to 4.5



same here.... Great deer Congrats!!


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice buck carterboy, what part of the county did he come from.


----------



## carterboy00 (Dec 14, 2008)

berrien county about 10 miles from lowndes county its the bigest buck shot off of the farm in 4 years


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 14, 2008)

Really, well he is a nice deer. I hunt off 125 near the west berrien school.


----------



## carterboy00 (Dec 14, 2008)

my uncle said he was out on 125 and seen a pretty big 8 point laid up dead on side of the road he said he was just shot


----------



## scsportsman (Dec 14, 2008)

thats a hoss, tell your dad congrats


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 14, 2008)

hmm I havent seen that


----------



## larpyn (Dec 23, 2008)

130ish great deer


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 24, 2008)

What did he score I say 140 gross


----------



## carterboy00 (Jan 5, 2009)

aint got him scored yet still at the taxerdermist but me and my dad dissagree about it i say around mid 130's my dad says around 120's


----------



## Crazyhorse (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd say 135".  Real good buck.


----------



## carterboy00 (Jan 6, 2009)

thx every im glad 4 him to get a big buck but im getting irritated cause ive passed up plenty of does and still no buck has came out yet well some season are good and others are bad


----------



## Nastytater (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm going to take a stab in the dark and guess the age to be around 3 to 4 years old.
     As far as the score,maybe 127 1/8 net.  Just a stab in the dark,I had to be different.Everybody took my guess...lol


----------



## carterboy00 (Jan 12, 2009)

thx for all the replys


----------



## GREG66 (Jan 16, 2009)

3.5-4.5       130-135


----------



## jwp (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd say 3 1/2 to 4 1/2  score upper 130's. GREAT DEER


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tell dad great buck CONGRATS.... ,And ,ur doing the right thing letting the young walk ,it will pay off in abig way for you. I say high 120's net.


----------



## carterboy00 (May 23, 2009)

he finally got back after almost 6 mths  the last pic is a little bit of a size comparison


----------



## larpyn (May 23, 2009)

well, what did it score???


----------



## kevincox (May 23, 2009)

looks good


----------



## carterboy00 (May 23, 2009)

aint got it scored yet but id say around  120s or 130s


----------



## G Duck (May 23, 2009)

Nice Buck. I guess 130-135


----------



## striper commander (May 24, 2009)

Pretty mount, it is easy to score a buck. Do a search on how to score one and I am sure you will find some instructions. It only takes a few minutes to score a buck like that.


----------



## larpyn (May 24, 2009)

300mag said:


> Pretty mount, it is easy to score a buck. Do a search on how to score one and I am sure you will find some instructions. It only takes a few minutes to score a buck like that.


 
yep, here is a link to an official printable scoresheet 
just remember, only four circumference measurements per side. that is where most people get confused and mess up.
http://www.boone-crockett.org/pdf/SC_whitetail_typical.pdf

also, here is the link if you want to punch in the numbers and it will calculate it online http://www.boone-crockett.org/Bgrec...sp?area=bgrecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (May 24, 2009)

Great deer and a great mount...Congrats!


----------



## carterboy00 (Jun 23, 2009)

thx for the comments


----------



## rthill (Jun 23, 2009)

awesome buck. 3.5 years, low to mid 120's


----------



## droptine06 (Jun 23, 2009)

kevincox said:


> Low 130's and 3.5 to 4.5



X3, Great buck and Congrats to your father!


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice buck....I say 4.5 and 133".  Congrats.


----------



## luckyshotdb (Jun 27, 2009)

one shot score  gross 152 net 145


----------



## luckyshotdb (Jun 27, 2009)

another luckyshot


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok....I'm thinking 115-120 ish .......3.5 year old?


Congrats !!


----------



## clayfish (Jul 1, 2009)

Who mounted him. Looks like the work of Roger Browning.


----------



## tackdriver (Jul 1, 2009)

great buck. id say 3.5 years and score about 125


----------

